# Grinder for filter



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm in the market for a new filter coffee grinder after basically selling my espresso set up.

I only have about £100 - £150 (absolute maximum) to spend. I was looking at the probably getting the Wilfa Svart grinder, but just wanted to know if anyone had any better suggestions? Also not a huge amount of info out there about the Wilfa.

Anything would be massively appreciated.

Kind regards,

Rory


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

The Wilfa you mentioned is well thought of. Foundry coffee roasters, among others, stock it


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

I've had the Wilfa for about 6 months for V60, aeropress and french press. I think it's great. There's a good review of it by James Hoffman you'll find on here somewhere or on YouTube and Tim Wendelboe promotes it and uses it in all his brewed coffee vids. I got mine from Workshop for £105. I think for another £20 they do a bundle which includes a v60, scales, glass decanter and a bag of beans.

I honestly don't think you'll be disappointed.

Another option would be a feldgrind for around the £140 mark. I have this too and like them both.

If you want an electric grinder for filter, with your budget I don't think you'll do better than the Wilfa. If you're happy to go down the manual route and prepared to wait a bit for it to arrive, the feldgrind is quality.


----------

